# Help UV Ryzen 5 3600



## ahmadsamir (Jul 8, 2020)

my 3600 with stock cooler works hot .. it's around 45 to 55 idle and up 90 on stress test for about 5 minutes
my MB is B450 aorus pro wifi with the latest bios
i need help for undervolt the cpu cuz i don't know how to do it on that board and i can't find tutorials for it .


----------

